# Can I put a 2.0 8v head on my 1.8 block?



## Danger1523 (Dec 16, 2011)

I know it's possible to swap it vice-versa, so I'd figure there would be no difference. I'm just looking to keep it 8v and go to crossflow. I have a good deal on a worked 2.0 head, thank in advance guys!


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes you can, for what it is worth for a few more $$ grab the complete aba and have much better tq. But yes you can to answer your question.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

it will bolt on but with alot lower compression...and opposite for vice versa. higher compression with a counter flow head on aba bottom end...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

dubvinci said:


> it will bolt on but with alot lower compression...and opposite for vice versa. higher compression with a counter flow head on aba bottom end...


:bs: The difference will be less than half a point of compression at most.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

Agreed, counterflow and crossflow have virtually the same exact size combustion chamber.. The only time you will see a spike in compression would be to put an 8v head on a 16v block.. :thumbup:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

By Corki Bell's book Supercharged, 1 pt C/R (8-9) is good for a marginal ~3% hp bump, and it gets less the higher C/R you go from the base.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

The difference is only 1-2 cc's between the heads, which is 0.19 compression change for every cc difference. The issue you have to address is the fact that most all 1.8 8V blocks do not have the additional material around the oil drain back hole between cylinders 1 & 2, which will possibly cause weeping of oil, as the gasket will not seal correctly.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

rhussjr said:


> The issue you have to address is the fact that most all 1.8 8V blocks do not have the additional material around the oil drain back hole between cylinders 1 & 2, which will possibly cause weeping of oil, as the gasket will not seal correctly.


 This is interesting news to me, as I am planning this exact hybrid motor. I have an RV block, an OBDI ABA head and just received a complete mkIV intake mani swap (minus the TB). I'll be using the mkI TB anyway. 

Since it is only the oil return ports, that should be an easy fix with some properly applied Dirko/Victor Reintz sealant at time of assembly. But, you can bet there will be some closer scrutiny of these areas before the things go together. 

And the CR issue is an easy fix if you are too worried about losing compression, just use a MLS HG and remove the center layer.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I was out in the garage messing around with the mkIV intake and the ABA head. I remembered what rhussjr said about the oil return, so I put the HG up to the head to see what he was talking about. Seems this issue is going to be more than some sealant to fix, as the head's oil return port is oval and the block's is round and sticks out beyond the block. (pics later). I'm going to have to decide on which HG to use and how to modify it to have a good seal, as I hate leaks. 


















I think this can be handled without having to weld it. Just as some 1.8L heads were made to fit on the earlier 1.6/1.7L blocks by blocking a drain and re-sizing the other. I've got plenty of time to determine how I am going to deal with this "minor" issue.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> I was out in the garage messing around with the mkIV intake and the ABA head. I remembered what rhussjr said about the oil return, so I put the HG up to the head to see what he was talking about. Seems this issue is going to be more than some sealant to fix, as the head's oil return port is oval and the block's is round and sticks out beyond the block. (pics later). I'm going to have to decide on which HG to use and how to modify it to have a good seal, as I hate leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JBweld is your friend been there done that.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> JBweld is your friend been there done that.


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

IIRC If you use a 1.8 cl headgasket the hole is blocked by the head gasket itself. I used a victor rienz head gasket and a bit of silicone around the area upon head install and I never had any oil leak


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking at pics of the ABA MLS HG, it looks like that and some sealant should work perfectly. As the pics of the ABA HG show a round drain hole to match the block and the extra material to meet the oval hole on the head. Before I buy/do anything, I'll take a trip to the local parts shop and have a look. Might even take the head and HG to compare.


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

I had this same question...i got an aba head hanging around. And a g60block. Was gonna make a turbo engine outta it 

sent using the pony express ~est.1860


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

OK, time for an update since I have gotten a bunch of parts and the ABA hg is one of them. Looks like it will be little to no problem with the oil drain hole. Maybe a little bit of sealant for good measure, but looks like it'll seal.


The ABA hg alone:



And with the 1.8L hg overlayed:


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

Why not using a 1.8t headgasket... ? 










looks like there is just the 3 hole in the back, not there is nothing there in your bolck / head... so probably safer than messing with a mk2 1.8 headgasket....

no ? :thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Not using a 1.8 gasket, I'm using an ABA gasket. Which happens to match the mkII 1.8 block and the ABA head perfectly.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

So any word if this has worked? I have everything from a 1993 aba except the block and I have been wondering if this was possible just want to know if it worked or not. Also what exhaust manifold, or headers did you use?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Should work just fine. Any of the manifolds will work, pick the one for your chassis. I will be using the raceland header I have on the car right now.


----------



## MyVWeatsYourHonda (Apr 12, 2007)

doing the same. what hg did u go with and where did u have to seal. and the coolant sensors on the 1.8 head how did u get them to work with the aba head


----------

